# Boutique Stores



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I know what you mean----The unique little shops are getting as rare as a good mom and pop restaurant.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

i love a good mom and pop restaurant and a good old hardware store that always seems to have that odd old part that you are looking for in some dusty corner and they will still sell it to you at that price tag from 1978.


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

You can find a lot of the boutique shops online now. Not as fun as stumbling across them while you're out walking around your neighborhood, but they definitely exist. What kind of items are you looking for? Have you checked out Etsy?


----------

